# Seat Leon - leaving home



## elcomp (Jan 17, 2015)

Hello 
I have seat Leon 2009 and I want to activate the leaving home future. 
I did all required at vag Com but still not working.. I don't have auto switch and light sensor but I heard it can be done. 
Coming home works fine. 
Any one did it and made it work with out auto switch?


----------

